# Replacing Laptop WiFi-Card

## fklama

Hi,

I have bought a new Laptop a few months ago. I can definitely recommend the Company (DevilTech).

I got Gentoo running without any problems. Only the WiFi-Card and the Fingerprint-Sensor do not work.

I don't care about the Fingerprint Sensor, but not having WiFi with a Laptop is annoying.

The Builtin Card is a " Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter [10ec:8176]".

There is a staging driver in the Kernel, and it seems to detect the card, but I don't get any network interfaces.

I am now planning to buy a new WiFi-Card (Half Height MiniPCIe) and replace the current one.

Currently I am thinking about getting a "Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300" since it seems to be supported.

Any suggestions of which card to get?

My Priorities are:

1. WPA/WPA2 support

2. Wireless-N

3. Injection support

So a card which can do injection would be great, but it is definitely much more important to get a fast (>100MBit) and

encrypted (WEP is not an option!) connection with my AP.  :Wink: 

----------

## fklama

Just in case somebody is interested in what kind of machine I got:

DevilTech Fragbook DTX

 Intel i7 2720QM

 nVidia GeForce GTX 460M

 16GB RAM

 2x 750GB HD (7200rpm)

 FullHD 17.3" Screen

 GBit Ethernet

 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, 1x eSATA/USB, Firewire, SD/MS Slot, HDMI, DVI

 BluRay Drive

----------

## Etal

What kernel are you using? In 3.0, at least, it's out of staging, so it should work properly:

```
 .config - Linux/x86_64 3.0.0 Kernel Configuration

 ─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

  ┌───────── Realtek RTL8192CE/RTL8188CE Wireless Network Adapter ──────────┐

  │ CONFIG_RTL8192CE:                                                       │

  │                                                                         │

  │ This is the driver for Realtek RTL8192CE/RTL8188CE 802.11n PCIe         │

  │ wireless network adapters.                                              │

  │                                                                         │

  │ If you choose to build it as a module, it will be called rtl8192ce      │

  │                                                                         │

  │ Symbol: RTL8192CE [=n]                                                  │

  │ Type  : tristate                                                        │

  │ Prompt: Realtek RTL8192CE/RTL8188CE Wireless Network Adapter            │

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/Kconfig:1                     │

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && MAC80211 [=y] && \        │

  │ PCI [=y] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y]                                           │

  │   Location:                                                             │

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                       │

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])                                     │

  │   Selects: FW_LOADER [=y] && RTLWIFI [=n] && RTL8192C_COMMON [=n]       │

  ├─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────( 99%)──┤

  │                                < Exit >                                 │  

  └─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

----------

## fklama

Currently I am running: 2.6.38-tuxonice-r1

And I need the Hybernation feature. The kernels own hybernation just crashes the machine...  :Wink: 

----------

## dmpogo

 *fklama wrote:*   

> Currently I am running: 2.6.38-tuxonice-r1
> 
> And I need the Hybernation feature. The kernels own hybernation just crashes the machine... 

 

tuxonice patches exist at least for 2.6.39   You can try to see whether 2.6.39 has working wireless driver,  or whether tuxonice for 2.6.39 patches apply to 3.0

----------

## Etal

I heard a lot of good things about Atheros cards, but unfortunately I never had a chance to use one.

My only gripe about Intel cards is that they don't allow AP hosting (I think they do do injection, but I never used it)

----------

